# Spain and Europe the sinking £/euro and site costs



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi 
Any one been to the continent these last few months?
Can you give me an Idea of the site costs likely for a 6m MH ?
Are the general costs still comparable to the Uk ?
Is an October trip down to Spain still a reasonable holiday price ?
Its over two years since Iv been and the euro was 1.45 to the £.
Is it just that what was £10 is now £14.50p or has it not happened that way?
Harry


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Eins fuer eins*

 Ciao HarryH, the best you can expect as thing stand this morning is £1 = €1.00.
The official (bankers) rate right now is £1 = €1.09.

Campsite fees vary a lot, average being right now € 18 - 20 per night, bus as we approach October/November those will drop to average € 13 - 15 per night.

You can always use aires/soste/stellplaetze/paradas which vary from FOC to €10 per night.

HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Get to Dover or whatever with just a small amount of diesel in your tank. Fill up when in France, for about 97-99c per litre. 

That normally gets me to Poitiers, fill up with enough to get to Spain, I usually put in about 40 litres. 

So from Dover to Spain (either Atlantic coast in Winter, Somport tunnel rest of year) less than 100€ in fuel, normally stay in free aires and don't use toll roads. 

When in Spain I fill up between Irun and Pamplona, currently about 92c per litre or if going via Somport the Simply (formerly Sabeco) supermarket in Huesca 86c.

Camp sites are generally cheaper than the UK and of course this time of year ACSI cards and Camping Cheques are well worth it. 

General shopping still cheaper here in Spain.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Thanks
Its not all that bad if fuel is still cheaper & the rest is on par, at least you have the wamer weather and with luck some sunshine to make it worthwhile.
What are the discount cards/ cheques?
Harry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Campsites will still cost over €20 per night if you only stay one or two nights. To get discounts you must stay over 30 days. Club rallies can be a cheap way, but some of the sites can be a distance from any life in the winter.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

HARRYH said:


> Thanks
> Its not all that bad if fuel is still cheaper & the rest is on par, at least you have the wamer weather and with luck some sunshine to make it worthwhile.
> What are the discount cards/ cheques?
> Harry


ACSI Camping Card

Camping Cheque


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

HARRYH said:


> Hi
> Any one been to the continent these last few months?
> Can you give me an Idea of the site costs likely for a 6m MH ?
> Are the general costs still comparable to the Uk ?
> ...


I was in Spain and France in June/July 2009. In summary I think the cost of living was 25 percent higher than in UK. Site fees have also risen helped by the falling value of the pound and there isn't a great difference in the price of fuel anymore. I wrote a blog of this trip >here< and I detailed many of the costs incurred. Hope it helps.

peedee


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Came back from the UK last month. Diesel was £1.04 in UK, here it's about 91c. General shopping, meat, vegetables, milk, coffee etc. are cheaper in Spain. 

We're still paying between 6€ and 10€ for a menu del dia, about the same as it was when we moved here six years ago.

Bread is quite pricey here, currently 44c for a 250g baguette in Carrefour and 95c in a baker's shop but we tend to make our own.

We don't live in a tourist area, so that could be a factor in the difference you found.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think you have to spend a lot of time in a place/country(or know someone who has) to find out the cheapest places and best value.

PaulnCaz


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Spain*

We don't live in a tourist area either, but I would say its cheaper in the UK at the moment, diesel here is 1 euro a litre, and food prices are higher than Uk, menu del dia is 9 to 12 euro, although some places have started to do 2 courses instead of 3 and thats cheaper. When we were in the Uk for 2 months we couldn't believe how cheap it was, and pubs were giving food away so to speak. 
And the furniture and clothes sales were really good value for money, just my opinion !


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

HARRYH said:


> Hi
> 
> Its over two years since Iv been and the euro was 1.45 to the £.
> Is it just that what was £10 is now £14.50p or has it not happened that way?
> Harry


With inflation, which seems to have been very high in the rest of the EU it's probably nearer £20.

In Bourg D'Oisans (near Grenoble) we found the local market selling cooked chickens for €10.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cost*

Campsites

September 2009, per night, based on 2 adults.

Blackpool Town Centre €28 per night 
Gassin/St. Pons Les Mures on the beach next to Med €15 per night

Delamere Forest UK No Awning price 2 non members. Just a green field and a loo, maybe a shower and some bins. €19.40

Haute Provence Country campsite with Heated pool €15

All Year Campsite near Motril Costa Tropical with heated outdoor pool and water park €15 a night

Plenty of Aires to chose from FOC as mentioned to €15

Fuel Average in France €1 litre Spain €.90 Luxembourg €.862 Belgium €.96

Need I say more?

Trev.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Trev,
Whilst camping MAY be cheaper the cost of living is not. I analysed my bills over 40 days spent there this year and whilst my initial estimate was it was 25 percent more expensive, I will go as far as to say it is closer to 30 percent and if you include eating out I would increase that to 50 percent as compared to a similar 40 days in the UK. 

I do accept if you're resident you will be able to live a little cheaper but I bet the weekly grocery bill is higher than a similar basket in the UK. However here we are essentially talking "tourist" and there is no doubt in my mind it is cheaper to be a tourist in UK than on the Continent.

My enthusiasm for touring there has definitely taken a knock.

peedee


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Food costs Europe*

 Buon giorno tutti, just been to the mechanic to consign Chausson for a good all round service. Profited from the occasion to do a monthly (non-tourist) supermarket shop, since DonnaC was picking me up with the 500. An example of some items:
1 litre fresh milk - Euro1.50
1 loaf Barilla sliced bread (for toasts) - Euro 1
1 small packet Weetabix - Euro 2.70
1 Kg. pack self-raising flour - Euro 2.13
1 Kg. pack plain flour - Euro 0.87
1 packet Lurpak salted butter - Euro 2.67
1 packet Gradina cooking margarine - Euro 0.50
2 tubs Suedtirol yoghourt - Euro 0.97
1 packet Italian pancetta (bacon) - Euro 1.78

Could go on, but it'll get boring. Just to give you an idea.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

peedee said:


> I do accept if you're resident you will be able to live a little cheaper but I bet the weekly grocery bill is higher than a similar basket in the UK.


I can honestly say our grocery bills are cheaper in Spain, and we do go to the UK twice a year for extended periods, so can compare.

Of course we're not buying UK stuff like baked beans, brown sauce etc. If that were case, our bills would be higher.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just done another check Derek500. My grocery bills for the next 40 days after our return came to £100 less than the previous 40 days whilst on the continent. Unfortunately I have thrown away the bills so cannot quote individual items but I still have the totals loaded into Microsoft money. I bought local mainly using supermarkets but I also used local shops and markets on occasions.

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Money*



peedee said:


> Trev,
> Whilst camping MAY be cheaper the cost of living is not. I analysed my bills over 40 days spent there this year and whilst my initial estimate was it was 25 percent more expensive, I will go as far as to say it is closer to 30 percent and if you include eating out I would increase that to 50 percent as compared to a similar 40 days in the UK.
> 
> I do accept if you're resident you will be able to live a little cheaper but I bet the weekly grocery bill is higher than a similar basket in the UK. However here we are essentially talking "tourist" and there is no doubt in my mind it is cheaper to be a tourist in UK than on the Continent.
> ...


Well I take your point, but when I am on holiday, I tend to be in the holiday mood with money.

Just returned ourselves and we eat in mainly. Spent 3 weeks in Beneluxe, Alps and St. Tropez bay and came back having spent less than we anticipated.

Trev


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Touring France and Spain - Value for money*

Jumping in on this thread I must say having just returned from a 2 weeks really enjoyable holiday that things did seem a little more expensive, we take the majority of stuff with us but buy milk, breed and veg as and when needed. But when in holiday mood - so what - much cheaper than a package holiday. One thing I will say 2 days before our departure I purchased a 2.6mtr rib, but desperately needed a Honda 2.3 out board, which I left it too late to order. However whilst in both Spain and France I enquired at various Marinas for the cost of an engine, the best I good do in Spain for 960Euros and in France 810Euros, also both were slightly older models. Back home in the UK I have just picked one up for £465.00 plus £35 PP brand new in the box from a dealer on the internet. I could not believe the difference.
Regards

Alan


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Spain*



julie798 said:


> We don't live in a tourist area either, but I would say its cheaper in the UK at the moment, diesel here is 1 euro a litre, and food prices are higher than Uk, menu del dia is 9 to 12 euro, although some places have started to do 2 courses instead of 3 and thats cheaper. When we were in the Uk for 2 months we couldn't believe how cheap it was, and pubs were giving food away so to speak.
> And the furniture and clothes sales were really good value for money, just my opinion !


I agree Spain is now expensive. Down, in the main, to the exchange rate.
I had a roast carvery with as much as you can eat in a pub near Grimsby yesterday for £3.50 a head, "You can't teach kid's that"

When I get the repairs done on the van, will I be heading back to Spain ?
I surely will !
Will I be coming back UK side before the MOT is due in August?
I surely will not !

Pete 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have spent about 5 weeks in central France this year so far and agree that it depends on what you buy and where you buy it.  

Gasoil was about .92€ per litre in hypermarkets, but about 1.12€ at small garages (or higher).  

Bread varies depending on what and where - baguettes were about .42€ but English style even in UK was about 1.54€ or more.  

Fruit and veg appeared cheaper than in UK, and quality was much higher (peaches and nectarines that ripened and tasted excellent c/w UK where neither is true). Meat more expensive but much better trimmed and more fat removed - much higher quality.  

Fish much cheaper - fresh sardines for about 0.5€ for four, mackerel for 1.50€ / kg. mussels ready cleaned for about 2€ / kg. Those prices were in hypermarkets.  

Eating out was more expensive (by about 50% c/w UK), and English style produce very much more expensive than UK.  

I think it depends on what you want and whether you eat large quantities of UK style food or will opt for continental style food which is still reasonably priced. :? 

BUT if you are in tourist areas all bets are off! Prices are much higher if tourists (French / German / Belgian / UK ) are around - particularly in restaurants etc. 8O 

There has to be a personal balance between what is acceptable and what to compromise on - we always buy fresh milk not UHT but UHT is very much cheaper than fresh - so the choice has to be made.  

i do not believe there is a hard and fast difference - each of us has different expectations and experiences and will reach different conclusions.

Good luck over making a decision! We did find large sites much more expensive than even UK CC sites but we chose to use some now and then - our choice!  

Dave


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Spain*



julie798 said:


> diesel here is 1 euro a litre


You're paying too much. Have a look on this website and I'm sure you'll find a garage near you that charges around 90c.

Precios de Carburantes


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Spain*



apxc15 said:


> I had a roast carvery with as much as you can eat in a pub near Grimsby yesterday for £3.50 a head,.
> Pete 8)


If that is near Waltham and I think is called the Jug and Bottle, I have eaten there too! . It has pictures of the Waltham war time base at the entrance to the gents. If it is the same place it's an excellent meal too and very good value.

I had a three course meal and a pint in a Harvester pub the other day for just under a tenner. Nothing special but that is not bad for just north of London!

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just to add weight to my points about increased costs, on Breakfast TV this morning expats were pointing out their disposable income had halved with the falling pound. I also noted that the travel agents bookings for holidays in France and Spain were 12 percent down on the previous year. Spain has also reported it has seen 16 percent less Brits this year and overall tourism was down 8 percent.

I guess we are going to have problems booking UK sites again next year.

peedee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> Just to add weight to my points about increased costs, on Breakfast TV this morning expats were pointing out their disposable income had halved with the falling pound. peedee


I can vouch for that peedee.
My pitiful pension used to get me €420 a month two years ago now gets €300 even with the added increments.

But we are all forgetting when the Pound bought $2. It came and passed just like this drop in todays value of the Pound will.
As we get nearer to the election next year we will all be in the same mire and debt ridden environment but people perception of a change in Government will signal a recovery of the Pound.

Ray.
Can't wait.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got back to Uk after four months in Europe, Diesel is much cheaper over there in the vast majority of places, I have paid as little as 85 cents a litre, The campsite charges I found were again in the vast majority on a par with the Uk, I think the most we paid was €25 for excellent facilities.
The thing that makes everything seem expensive is the exchange rate, But I have a flexy card and was getting the business rate ie the rate at the moment is £1 = €1.10 so when I withdrew cash or paid for anything on card I would get exactly that with no charges, at one stage in June - July I was getting £1 = €1.18.
We did not use sites all the time as there are some very nice aires in Europe and also some fantastic lay-bys, But be selective, We just used sites when we needed to ie could not find a nice aire/lay-by or we just felt inclined to.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I noticed to my horror when checking my accounts that I only got 1.103 for one item I paid with the card. I was getting 1.14 or 1.137 when I first came to France


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is worse now 1.083 when checking my account today


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€xpensive*

Is it realy that €xpesnive or is it that we all got so used to getting 10FF for our £1?

That then dwindled, but we did get around €1.75 for our £1 at its peak. I guess the €1.45 average was still good value too.

Yes, it would be nice to get any of the aforementioned rates back, as it is I still think €uro land is better value. If you don't like it or can't afford it then I guess it is a case of staying on or around blighty.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*euro costs*

Thanks to all
It seems like the days of a cheap trip to the sun in the Mh are gone, at least for now. 
With some cruises at under £50 pppn I think it might be more relaxing to have a two weeks in the sun on deck in winter and save the Mh for seeing the UK on those few nice week ends in winter and then there is always 
spring and may be an improvement in the exchange rates. I hope.
I have not seen resent costings on the site for say a four week Mh for two to the winter sun. But maybe that for another topic.
Thanks again
Harry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I can't ever recall when motorhoming was a cheap option. You pay £40K+ for a vehicle, spend loads on fuel, pay tolls (although I don't) and exhorbitant camp site fees. On top of that most people run a second car so you have additional fuel, insurance, maintenance and running costs. and when you come to buy accessories they are an absolute rip off.

Its a bl***y expensive hobby in my view even if you free camp all over the place. Cruising and flydrives are a cheap alternative in my view. The problem is I can't stand hotels as I spent half my working life in them and I hate the process of flying even though I do a couple of times a year. But cost wise my motorhome experience is always the most expensive when everything is taken into account. 

It makes me laugh when my friends ask me when I'm next off on a cheap holiday.

Oh! And don't hold out for a strengthening of the pound. Sad though I am I read the Financial Times and they reckon the pound will be at parity with the euro (ie. one for one) by next Spring. More bl****y expense!!!!!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have never been Spain, not evenflown there, but we do keep accurate records of our touring.

Looking at the spreedsheet (sad I know), I think you'll find that overall cost will have risen by 32.5% since the days of 1.44€ to £1.00

At 1.09€ (Nationwide Visa) it is beginning to hurt a little. There are not many people out there who have bottomless pit of money. 

We've already said that we'll do the Xmas Markets in Germany this year, but will probably give Europe a miss in 2010. We cannot see any improvement in the exchange rate coming before interest rates rise and that will not happen before next years general election.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Spain may not be the cheap holiday destination it once was but it is still the cheapest place in Europe UK included:
3 course lunch 7 to 10 euros menu del dia
Diesel 87c a litre
Bottle of Riojo 4 euros
Bottle Whisky VAT 69 7.45 euros
Main Fiat agent labour charge 35 euros an hour
ACSI camp site 11 to 15 euros

And above all SUN, weather next 10 days wall to wall sun up to 29c 
not bad for October quite roads and beaches plenty of folk still swiming


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*spain still cheap*

where did you get diesel for 87c?...here in mazarron it's 91.7...and travelling through spain , have'nt seen it much cheaper.
having said that i totally agree that spain is still cheap...especially fruit and veg.and as for booze....can of beer 45cents...bottle of red ..1.99e.

menu del dia ....6-10 euro's...we've just spent 2 months in france and love france..BUT very expensive to live their.

here's to the winter in spain! :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Diesel @ 87 Eroski Mijas


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*spain*

 course ...you're right...forgot about good old roski.. :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*eins fuer eins again*

 Ciao gelathae,
the reality on the ground is already 1 for 1 !
(bank transfers/pension exchanges/cost of living)

saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> It makes me laugh when my friends ask me when I'm next off on a cheap holiday.


I've calculated it costs me close to £1 a mile with depreciation but that is is for two adults. For a family that could work out quite a cheap holiday if they could use it as much as I do  On the other hand, if you just left it sitting on the driveway it could cost you close to £3000p.a! Cheap it ain't unless you have a large family, use it frequently and wild camp.

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro*

It all depends how you do it.

Last Christmas and New Year we stayed in Arcen, Nertherlands.

We stayed Free at the campsite for a week, found that on here, thanks Maxine. The Eurotunnel out was Tesco Deals, as was the Return ferry to Harwich.

All we had to pay for was Fuel, not sure how many miles we did but don't think we used more than 30 gallons, say £135.

Not bad for Christmas holiday!.

Now then.......

This summer En-Route to St. Tropez we stayed at an ASCI site in Luxembourg 2 days before the €15 per night kicked in. My wife misheard what the lady in the reception said and we ended up paying a whopping €52.75 for one night!

If you do you homework, shop around and take care with your €uros, Spain and indeed Europe can still be far cheaper than the UK.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I do not expect to live any cheaper in Spain. Its the weather I go for 

not cheap living Roll on the next trip and the next and the next


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Patsy said:


> I do not expect to live any cheaper in Spain. Its the weather I go for
> 
> not cheap living Roll on the next trip and the next and the next


Sorry Patsy but every year in Spain would become rather boring, I like to go to somewhere different all the time. Now if all you want is sunshine and money is no object there are better places 

peedee


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Peedee 
Money certainly is an object I live on a pension Having said that I dont worry about it or the cost of living. Life is too short for that as I have learnt to my cost Its not Spain every time Love Portugal and am looking at Greece . Spain my favourite though not too far away 

Each to his own .Have a nice on where ever you go


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Each to his own .Have a nice on where ever you go


and you, gonna try Morocco next year. I shall just pass France and Spain by

peedee


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

On Morocco How safeis it . Do you stay on sites and are you with another MH or solo


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Going on one of >Detourer's< trips, Fancied something different, although I am not unfamiliar with the Arab world, I probably would not go on my own.

peedee


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Likewise spent two years in Tripoli Would love to hear from you after the trip on how it went


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I will probably blog it for my web site  

peedee


----------

